# Introducing the 1st Worldwide Inter-University Cubing Relay



## macky (Dec 10, 2011)

For rules and registration, see the competition page.

Universities have long been centers of competitive cubing, and many top cubers are university students. The question is natural: Which university has the best cubing team in the world?

This unofficial contest is inspired by a relay event held at Tokyo University Open 2011: see the video. Following a proposal by the WCA delegate, Kei Suga, we are holding a worldwide inter-university cubing relay competition under a common set of rules. You are encouraged to do include this as an unofficial event in official WCA competitions.

[edit]
*Due date pushed back. Register your team by 12/20/2011. Submit your result by 01/15/2012.*

*Check first link for updated eligibility info.* In particular,
* due date now registration 12/20, submission 1/15 (which is fine because this is for the 2011-2012 school year)
* high schools and middle schools may compete
* a school may send multiple teams

[edit 1/17]
*Final results*

Of the 21 participating universities from 6 countries, the top 3 are

*48.41 University of Waterloo* (Waterloo, ON, Canada)
*50.00 National Taiwan University* (Taipei, Taiwan)
*51.93 University of California, Berkeley (A)* (Berkeley, CA, USA)

Congratulations to the top 3 teams! Full results.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 10, 2011)

The main problem with this at least for many U.S. Universities is that they are on Winter break (or finals) during this entire period. I would love to participate, but I don't see any time in which myself and other cubers could gather since I am not allowed in my dorm room over break.


----------



## asportking (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this going to be every year? I'd love to compete, but I won't be able to for a few more years.


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmm, I need to find one more Rutgers student/faculty member. Kyle is a student, I'm an employee, and his roommate can solve...


----------



## Weston (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking forward to represent Stanford next year :3


----------



## Vincents (Dec 10, 2011)

The 4 person limit sucks for us; we have a ton of people pretty fast, but nobody transcendentally fast... unless Chia-wei, Devin, or whomever want to step it up.

Any possibilities of entering multiple teams? E.g. Cal A, Cal B, etc.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, you can enter multiple teams.

If we make the deadline Jan. 15, would that be better?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 11, 2011)

anybody want to get a betting pool started?


----------



## Vincents (Dec 11, 2011)

I would bet on MIT. Andy, Patricia, Tim, John (?)


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 11, 2011)

UCSD *had* at one point:

Phillip Espinoza (9.98 avg)
Alexander Lin (12.51 avg)
Sikan Li (13.69 avg)

I guess alumni aren't included though so there goes that.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 11, 2011)

Tyson said:


> If we make the deadline Jan. 15, would that be better?



Yes it would be better! ISU get back the 9th, so that should give us some time.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 11, 2011)

Tyson said:


> If we make the deadline Jan. 15, would that be better?


 
Yeah, that would definitely help for Stanford as well.


----------



## Erwa (Dec 12, 2011)

*Inspection Rules Clarification*

I realize that the first solver must start his solve within the 15-second inspection time, but can the other solvers continue holding and inspecting their cubes while the first solver is solving?


----------



## macky (Dec 12, 2011)

Erwa said:


> I realize that the first solver must start his solve within the 15-second inspection time, but can the other solvers continue holding and inspecting their cubes while the first solver is solving?


 
No, at least not for this year because the Japanese competition did it this way. See the videos.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2011)

Waterloo is in.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 12, 2011)

10:28 to 11:29 Stupid un-poppable puzzles


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2011)

Can someone who's both alumni and faculty employed compete?

Tim.


----------



## macky (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes.

[edit]
Updated submissions. Some excellent videos! Can MIT beat Berkeley A's 51.93?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 17, 2011)

macky said:


> [edit]
> Updated submissions. Some excellent videos! Can MIT beat Berkeley A's 51.93?


 
apparently not. my bad...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's the video, Macky.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 18, 2011)

lolpatricia


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 18, 2011)

Do they have to be high-tens or can they be low-tens? Yes this is a real question.


----------



## Vincents (Dec 19, 2011)

Can we redo our video? We discussed this for like 30 minutes and rejected it to the "Don't be stupid" rule =P


----------



## macky (Jan 11, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Do they have to be high-tens or can they be low-tens? Yes this is a real question.


Low-tens are fine.



Vincents said:


> Can we redo our video? We discussed this for like 30 minutes and rejected it to the "Don't be stupid" rule =P


Yeah, "don't be stupid" just meant don't cheat.

[edit]
This is a reminder that submissions are due on 1/15. Current submissions. Top 3:
University of California, Berkeley (A) 51.93+
Yale University 52.38
Zhejiang University 58.52


----------



## Vincents (Jan 11, 2012)

52 with no skips? Impressive


----------



## macky (Jan 14, 2012)

National Taiwan University now leads with a 50.00 !!!


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 14, 2012)

The only one that I know is University of Waterloo. Jon, Sela are there, not sure who else.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 14, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> The only one that I know is University of Waterloo. Jon, Sela are there, not sure who else.


Hmm? We're registered (our other members are JustinJ and Forte), and we're going to do our relay tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 15, 2012)

that's actually amazing! I am looking forward to maybe not missing the next one


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 16, 2012)

video 1:


Spoiler










video 2:


Spoiler











edit1:
For next year can you please allow the 2nd-4th solvers to look at their cube after inspection too? Having to remember the cross is no fun. 

edit2: 
We have a second video, and it's not on the results page. It has a better reaction shot.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2012)

I just noticed on the first post that high schools and middle schools can compete... Oh well, there is always next year...


----------



## macky (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be starting math grad school at Stanford in the fall. Our team will be pretty sweet.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 10, 2012)

macky said:


> I'll be starting math grad school at Stanford in the fall. Our team will be pretty sweet.


 
Yay! Stanford! 

Will be a pretty awesome team, I'm sure.


----------

